#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  ISO/IEC 17025 2017 standard

## ANGELOCASTELLI

Has anybody got the ISO/IEC 17025: 2017 standard and possibly the Italian version too (UNI CEI EN ISO/IEC 17025:2018) ?


Thanks in advance.See More: ISO/IEC 17025 2017 standard

----------

